# I'm in love with his horse...Tell me what you think of him?



## LindseyHunterx24 (Nov 1, 2010)

And here is another video of her if you want to see her jump again 

YouTube - ttfoxtail's Channel

Its the first video that you havent seen yet


----------



## Soul (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey he looks nice! He does have quite the price tag though. He also isn't a super young guy. He is probably in his good years, he has experience and still has years to go. He looks great. If your willing to pay that much for the horse, you could look into it and check things out. Make sure you get a vet check and get to ride him first, before you buy. The last thing you need is to end up buying a horse with hidden health issues.


----------



## LindseyHunterx24 (Nov 1, 2010)

Soul said:


> Hey he looks nice! He does have quite the price tag though. He also isn't a super young guy. He is probably in his good years, he has experience and still has years to go. He looks great. If your willing to pay that much for the horse, you could look into it and check things out. Make sure you get a vet check and get to ride him first, before you buy. The last thing you need is to end up buying a horse with hidden health issues.



Very true! I'll have my trainer come with me and check him out and also have a vet come with us.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

She's really nice looking!


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

she looks nice. The only thing I didn't really like from the video was her pinning her ears as she jumped. Could just be her, her riders cues, or could be something else. IDK that just jumped out at me.


----------



## LindseyHunterx24 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ha yea, but if you watched the video with sound on you could hear that there was a ton of wind and i'm guessing thats why her ears were back


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Not in a million years a $10k horse, maybe a $1-2k horse. I am in PA too so I know your market, do a youtube search for horses for sale in that price range and they are jumping 3 times that height. I could understand that for a 5 yr old jumping that height, but for a 14 yr old, they should be at their best at that point. I don't mean to be rude, but I would expect my dog to jump those fences, and not a $10k horse. 

I don't mean to be rude, I really don't, but I would not spend more than $1500 on that horse, at the most, and this would be a push, I would be in the $1k range. Look up $10k jumpers and save your money. They are about a million times better than this. 

I am not trying to be snotty, but I have a $1500 horse who could do this with his eyes closed and he was no bargain, I bought him for how he was priced and what he was worth at the time, but he is only 5.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I was going to say something similar to what AlexS just said, though I'm not sure if I agree with her in saying this is not a 10k horse. In Maryland you can still sell a nice, competitive 2'6" packer for 10k (though, is that the jump height she's doing?).

I am thinking this horse is probably limited by her size she really needs stretches between the lines to get the strides even at that height. She seems like a nice horse and very easy to ride, which does increase the value, but if you are looking to move on I don't think this horse is going to do that for you. Over higher jumps I think she might look like she's running to make the stride.

I do really like some aspects about this horse. I like how she keeps her head nice and low all the way to the jumps and she actually put a lot of effort into the jumps, despite them being small. Her knees are also nice. She does seem to like and ride the gap (which is good for a hunter) and she has nice lead changes.

If this is what your looking for I think she'd be worth going to look at. She probably has a show record a mile long and will probably pack you around a hunter course very nicely. Nice packers are relatively hard to find.


----------



## sonnygrl (Nov 28, 2010)

price is just watever the seller wants and the buyer wants. in this case they both think 10k is reasonable? (i think) but think about a well bred weanling... they easily go for 3k by the time the owner or breeder registers it, halter breaks, starts lunge work, starts saddle work the price jacks up.... wwaayyy up. for me looking at paint horses a 3 year old just started under saddle w/t/c will be 10k. but then again look at their confo... their pedagree... their disposition. your paying for all of that so just do your research a little to see if 10k is worth it.


----------



## LindseyHunterx24 (Nov 1, 2010)

Okay, yes I know the price is a lot. I would ask her to come down. and if she didnt want to I would tell her to give me a call when she will if no one will buy her for that much. I like her cause she could teach me the ropes of the hunter world. I;m still learning The biggest I've jumped is around maybe 2 feet but i've only done that a hand full of times. I feel like this horse could teach me everything I need to know.


----------



## LindseyHunterx24 (Nov 1, 2010)

& since most of you think the price is way to high I went back and looked at some more horses and this is what I found out of the ones I liked...

Amazing AQHA Hunter Mare--price reduced! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Priced for quick sale, beautiful mare , loves to jump | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Rheinland-Pfalz-Saar For Sale | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

she sounds great ***


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

You can't beat a school master. I think her price is high, but she sure is nice.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ummm... Whats with he last one? She's for sale at $1????


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks more like they're really saying "private treaty"
Looks like she's worth a pretty penny to me.


----------



## LindseyHunterx24 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Ummm... Whats with he last one? She's for sale at $1????


They probably just put that so that people would call and ask what the real price is.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

AHHH I see I see!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

LindseyHunterx24 said:


> & since most of you think the price is way to high I went back and looked at some more horses and this is what I found out of the ones I liked...
> 
> Amazing AQHA Hunter Mare--price reduced! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
> 
> ...


The first one is nice. Not as flashy as the original mare, but a cute jumper and a decent enough mover (definitely not the hack winner, but not awful). I'm not really seeing anything about her in the video that would make me love her. In fact, I'm really not a fan of seeing her counter bending to the first jump. I like her still shots though. She's at least worth checking out.

The second one is very narrow through the chest. Aside from that I can't tell much because there aren't even pictures of her doing anything. All her tacked pictures show her in a figure 8 bridle, which you can't have for hunters, though I suppose the pictures were taken while doing cross country.

The last one is cute to look at, but doesn't look too clean with his knees. He is also listed as having a temperament of 7 and needing an intermediate/advanced rider, which is worrying for what it sounds like you want.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd say she's worth about 7k... I wouldn't pay 10 for her but I'm a big fan of buying young and training... Anyway, she's cute, although I think she may struggle against some of those fancy WBs in A-rated stuff. Altough if you get her put her in jumpers. She'd do awesome


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, what a beauty! Personally I think this horse is probably worth close to 10k. You can tell he's actively listening to the rider and gee, look at that awesome slow canter!! He'd probably do well in HUS and eq, too.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Alright, I like the first mare, but I like the sorrel Quarter horse the most out of the two. But it says she's sold.

I can easily see the first mare being 10k, we have lesson/show ponies that can only do flat for 10k.. I'm in Virginia. I DO NOT like the 3rd horse, they didn't set their ad up right, she looks bony & thin, not enough pictures of the horses performance. I like the last horse, but he's not what you're looking for. You want a horse who can "teach", he's a professional show horse who probably needs a rider who can do everything already, no offense. ;]

IF you're interested I have a 13.2 Arab gelding who jumps up to 2'3 for lease down here. I can do something long term if you want..  haha.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Jumper, Event, Field Hunter, Trail, New Video! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

I like this horse..not sure whether it is a nice bombproof horse, looks nice with the smaller rider but i dont mean to be rude, the heavier rider seems to bounce all over the horses back so the horse was a little "spicy". worth a shot possibly?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, for $500 that's a steal! SHe is older, though, which reduces her value significantly


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Just as a note, that mare is going on 17 years old. I like her. [:


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't like that chestnut mare. All the pictures of her jumping look old and the more recent pictures seem to show a horse that's chunky and possible out of shape. Her knees are cleaner than that pinto, but not as nice as the first mare. She's also older, and if she has been jumping will probably need leg maintenance. If you watch the other videos, she lifts her head and rushes to fences. I would look at her for a jumper, but she doesn't go around like a hunter.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

For me, the first mare looks fast for the hunters, I think in any higher division she will look like she is running down the lines. The buckskin paint, Smudge, I've seen the horse go in person, he is at a friends barn. He is an extremely nice horse, however, he is very green and if you are looking for something to teach you he is not it. I think if you are looking for a hunter, look for something that is steady, has a nice jump, is a good or decent mover. When I did the hunters, horses who "flowed" down the lines usually placed better.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm going to disagree with everyone who said the horse is way overpriced at 10k. Especially AlexS. Find me a successful hunter that can clock around a course that's a decent mover with an auto lead change and a nice show record to boot and I guarantee the price tag is going to be close to this price range. If you can find me horses just like this for $1500 I may have to hire you to help find me horses! In fact, if the horse was a bit larger with a bigger stride she would be worth more. That's probably her biggest downfall and I think one reason why she's rushing a little bit, it's harder for her to get down the lines. (although, I don't think it's so much she'd get counted off) Remember too that they've padded her price to come down a bit if needed and probably add on a trainer's commission. 

What I didn't like about her is that she pins her ears (in a tough class a judge will count off). She gets a bit rushed/unbalanced on the backside of the fences, but that's nothing a little training can fix. I think it's a bit funny that the ad says she has a classic jump EVERY time, yet the last jumping pic of her is a little sloppy.  I can't blame her though, the jumps are small and she's not trying that hard. I like her. I like her better then anything else you've put a link too, except maybe that smudge horse. He's kind of cute! (doesn't say how he moves though or if he's got an auto change)


----------

